# IO-Lastvergleich Linux / Mainframe



## Arne Buchwald (3. Juli 2007)

Hallo Forum,

ich muss einen Leistungsvergleich zwischen einem Linux-System (normal / Blade-System) und einem kleinen / mittleren und großen Mainframe-System anstellen. Es geht dabei um ein durchschnittliches Linux-System.

Ich vermute leider, dass sich die wenigstens hier mit Mainframe-Systemen auskennen werden. Aber vielleicht kann mir ja jemand etwas zur IO-Leistungsfähigkeit eines normalen Linux-Systems bzw. eines Linux-Blade-Centers sagen?

Wie viele Linux-Rechner (Blade / Normal) bzw. wie viele Windows-Rechner (Blade / Normal) werden für eine gleichwertige I/O Leistung benötigt?

Ich bedanke mich im Voraus!

Arne


----------



## Dennis Wronka (4. Juli 2007)

Welchen IO brauchst Du denn ueberhaupt? CPU, Netzwerk, HD, RAM?

Zugriff auf dicke Maschinen hab ich leider schon seit ein paar Jahren nicht mehr. Das groesste was wir hier haben hat gerade mal 4 CPUs, und laeuft mit Win2K Server.

Tendenziell wuerde ich aber sagen, dass Du mehr Windows-Rechner als Linux-Rechner (bei gleicher Ausstattung) brauchst um die gleiche Leistung wie ein Mainframe zu erreichen da Windows selbst eben mehr Resourcen beansprucht als Linux.

Ein direkter Vergleich wuerde mich auch mal interessieren. Wenn Du irgendwelche Daten findest waere ein Link nett.


----------

